# Numbers going down (don't worry, I'll be back)



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, just packaged up the 2600k/MSI GD80 motherboard and shipped them off to @T-Bob (enjoy bro, hope the combo is as good to you as it was to me). So until I make my motherboard purchase for the 3930k I bought from @james888, I'll only have a single 3930k at 4.3ghz and my i7 860 at 3.15ghz crunching. Going on vacation in about a week and a half, so I probably won't do anything with the new 3930k until then. Someone enjoy my slice of the PIE until my return.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2014)

I think it is very considerate of the Pie-eaters to share their slices once in a while 

Congrats on the sale and we look forward to your next 3930k coming online!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2014)

We need to find you a board.


----------

